# Outlook Express dateien in Outlook 2003



## checkmo (8. Juli 2004)

hallo!
ich habe jetzt endlich das Office2003 Paket  und möchte nun meine ganzen E-mails, Konten und Kontakte aus meinem Outlook Express 6 importieren...
nun die Frage: geht das? 
und wenn ja, dann wie?
die Suchfunktion hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2004)

Das funktioniert recht einfach über den Importassitenten, der einen durch den ganzen Ablauf leitet.

Eigentlich Sollte der beim ersten Start erscheinen,... - wenn nicht:

Menü : Datei -> Importieren/EWxportieren....

Dort auswählen: Internet-Mail und Adresen importieren

Im nächsten Schritt die Version wählen ( für OE 6.0 geht auch der Eintrag Version 4/5 ! )


----------

